# Minnesota Bear Tag Drawing



## riverbottomhunter (Jan 25, 2011)

Does anyone know when the drawing is for Minnesota Bear Tags? I have a hunt booked in far northeast Minnesota for this september. I got a preference point last year so I am hoping I draw a tag this year. My outfitter said I have about a 99% shot of drawing one with my pref point.

Has anyone hunted northeast Minnesota for bear before? I think I will be just outside of Ely. I am hunting with Basswood Trails Guide Service.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Their website should tell you. That's where I would start and if you don't find it listed I'm sure they have a phone number listed.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

No idea...but if it does not pan out for you. I know a good outfitter in Sakatchewan who I know could put on a bear. And there it is just a matter of a over the counter tag.

Nice thing about up there.....there are all color phases of bear.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

The deadline for apps. is 05/06/2011 and the hunt starts in Sept. i believe so it has to be in mid may to early june at the latest I would think. 1-888-minndnr. Good Luck !


----------

